# HCG Levels at 40,000 at 5 Weeks?!?



## Jilimy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have had the weirdest pregnancy so far. When we first found out we were pregnant, we used a pregnancy calculator that based pregnancy on my last period, which would put me at almost 9 weeks now. Then, we went to the doctor, who determined it seemed more like 5 to 6 weeks. This wasn't a big surprise to me because my cycles are not normal 28 day cycles. More like 36 or 38.

The doctor requested hcg testing, and my levels came back at 39,000 and two days later at *40,000*. She put us at 6 weeks, but ordered another ultrasound, which was done today. Today, the ultrasound tech said that we looked to be just 5 weeks. No fetal pole was available, but there was a gestational sac and a yolk sac.

It seems insane to me that I'm measuring at just 5 weeks and have an hcg level of more than 40,000. Has anyone else ever experienced this? I'm concerned.

Help! I'm so confused!


----------



## Jilimy (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi. Just wanted to update on this.

My midwife received my results from today's ultrasound, and basically called me to say that they don't think it's a viable pregnancy because my numbers didn't double in 48 hours and I'm only measuring 5 weeks.

I am beyond devastated. I am seeing an OBGYN on Friday and have emailed her to get a second opinion on my test results.

Please send me vibes. We have tried for so, so, so long and this is the first time we have ever managed to get pregnant. I don't understand.


----------



## BellyBean (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so sorry this has happened. We also struggled with years of infertility and then to have good news stripped away is extremely painful. From what you have posted, it sounds like a blighted ovum. Be kind to yourself and your DP and take time to grieve this loss. I know it doesn't mean much, but there is a very small amount of comfort that you made it past fertilization and implantation...I pray a healthy pregnancy is in your near future.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/blightedovum.html


----------



## iixivboots (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wanted to offer my condolences. It sounds like a really hard thing, I had no idea levels could be so high in a non-viable pregnancy. Hopefully, since it happened once it will happen again, this time resulting in birth. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

Any updates, mama? We struggled with loss and IF to get PG with DS. It was very hard to get PG, then to think it had finally all come together but have a loss was devastating. I don't know your religious persuasion but the book Longing for a Child by Kathe Wunneberg was immensely helpful for me as I processed.


----------



## Jilimy (Oct 17, 2011)

Update.

My husband and I met with a new OB. Our hcg levels continued to rise, reaching 44,000. Two days later, they dropped to 42,000. They did another ultrasound and noticed what could be a much smaller SECOND yolk sac. Two yolk sacs could explain why my hcg levels are soooooo high. The smaller one (presumably a failed twin) could explain why my levels plateau'd and then dipped. I'm continuing to have symptoms, though less severe than before. I have zero miscarriage symptoms. Not one instance of spotting or cramping. The OB scheduled an ultrasound for this coming Friday, which is 9 days after our previous one. We measured at 5w6d at the last ultrasound. If we don't see growth this time, we'll know it's over. Part of me is convinced we'll see growth, a heartbeat, everything. Another part of me says that my body has fought me tooth and nail to get pregnant to begin with and wants nothing more than to never carry a child.

I've really been struggling with all of this. The word devastated seems like such a pathetic description for how I feel. Worse than anything, I have never seen my husband so sad in all my life and it feels like it's 100% my fault. I can't get pregnant and then I can't hold on to my pregnancy. It's unreal to me to struggle and struggle and struggle and struggle to get pregnant and then... this? I feel like I'm walking around in a dream or a nightmare... I'm not sure which. Should I be hopeful? Should I try to prepare for a possible miscarriage? Should I just be grateful and enjoy this "pregnancy," as I have no idea when or even if we'll conceive ever again?

I don't know what's real anymore or what to think. This consumes every moment of every day for me.


----------



## pandd06 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am sorry that you are still in limbo (but glad there is still some hope). I don't think there is a right or wrong way to feel. It is ok to be hopefully one second and miserable the next. You just have to feel what you feel and be honest about it. Forget about you or your DH "being strong for the other" and just be real. The more real you are, the more you can genuinely help each other process. It sounds totally normal for this to be consuming at this point. I encourage you and DH to do what you need to do to get through the next few days. That may mean eating out or staying home, sharing with a close friend or journaling, watching comedies or sleeping the day away. Please update us again after your appointment!


----------



## guagua (Jul 12, 2016)

*Followup?*

Hey, just wondering what happened in the end with your pregnancy? I am in a similar situation with HCG levels and dating... <3


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Welcome @guagua :w
I'm sorry you're going through this uncertainty. Since this post is so old, it's unlikely the original poster is still on MDC. Have you had an ultrasound yet?


----------



## Libby Hodge (Jul 9, 2016)

hope ur ok x


----------



## bestmomideas (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm so sorry!


----------

